# ISO: A free puppy dog sewing pattern.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

After looking at many sites online, I have not been able to find a really cute stuffed puppy dog pattern. You know, the kind a kid can jump on or cuddle. 

I have an old quilt I want to cut up and use for the toy, if I could only find the right pattern. Something with a rounded body (as opposed to 'flat', or just front and back.)

I'd sure appreciate your help.

stef


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You could probably adjust this pattern to make it bigger....click on the word "gallery" and it will show a picture of the dog...
Dog Plushie Pattern - Silver Seams


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is one that is patchwork:

http://hkfstores.com/content/freeprojects/PatchworkPuppyPal.pdf

Here is another easy one, but would probably need to be enlarged:

http://hkfstores.com/content/freeprojects/SleepBuddies.pdf


----------

